# Canon Expands Production in Taiwan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6628" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6628"></a></div>
<strong>TAIPEI, June 7 Asia Pulse</strong> â€“ Japanâ€™s Canon Inc. (CAJ) , the worldâ€™s biggest camera maker, began construction Sunday of a new plant in central Taiwan to meet higher demand for the companyâ€™s products.</p>
<p>Market analysts believe that the combined investment in the new plant, along with another slated to begin construction in August, will exceed NT$30 billion (US$1.05 billion), according to local media reports.</p>
<p>Canon will invest NT$11 billion in its new factory in the Taichung Export Processing Zone, with construction slated to be completed by the end of next May.</p>
<p>The Taichung plant will begin production in the second half of next year, employing 3,000 workers.</p>
<p>Rising demand for digital single-lens-reflex cameras in recent years prompted the company to decide last year to expand its production in Taiwan, the reports said.</p>
<p>Since the establishment of its first Taiwanese branch in the zone 40 years ago, Canon has brought both capital and technology to the country, making central Taiwan a hub for the optics industry, said Canon Taiwan Chairman Kenji Yoshida at a ground-breaking ceremony for the new plant.</p>
<p>The other plant, scheduled to begin construction in August, will be located in the Chiayi Dapumei Intelligent Industrial Park in southern Taiwan.</p>
<p>Construction of that plant will be completed in July 2012 and once operational, it will require 3,000-4,000 employees, the reports said.</p>
<p><em>thanks Jim</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think expanding to meet demand is completely true but it will be interesting to see what the QC will be like. Hopefully prosumer and pro body production stays in Japan.


----------



## Gothmoth (Jun 8, 2011)

they had better build a plant in germany.

no quakes....and they could have the zeiss guys looking after quality control..


----------



## dstppy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> they had better build a plant in germany.
> 
> no quakes....and they could have the zeiss guys looking after quality control..



I think it's best if the German camera industry does NOT follow the German automotive industry.

The only way you can have Zeiss QC is with Zeiss prices . . . it doesn't scale well due to the pool of people actually qualified to assemble/inspect at that level. 

"Did you hear the one about the S-Class owner that doesn't tell people constantly that he drives an S-Class? Me neither."


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 8, 2011)

Canon has been dropping hints since the earthquake that they will have multiple plants to mitigate another disaster. Its a good idea. I know that they want to keep high end production in Japan, but they were hurt badly by the Earthquake and need more capacity in any event. For the last three years, availability of high end lenses has been spotty at times.


----------



## elmo2006 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the best part of this news is that 7,000 more folks will be employed!


----------



## tylorrc (Jun 8, 2011)

I read similar news in Chinese source.
talking about Canon new factory and new jobs.

Original Link
http://www.cdnews.com.tw/cdnews_site/docDetail.jsp?coluid=108&docid=101557131

Google English Translation
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=zh-TW&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cdnews.com.tw%2Fcdnews_site%2FdocDetail.jsp%3Fcoluid%3D108%26docid%3D101557131

I think the major production of this new plant is DSLR body,
because of one line of above link.
"New Canon plant in Chiayi Dapumei Intelligent Industrial Park will start product 5D2 from June 2012"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2011)

tylorrc said:


> "New Canon plant in Chiayi Dapumei Intelligent Industrial Park will *start product 5D2 from June 2012*"



If correct, that means no 5DIII until late 2012 at the earliest...


----------



## J-Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Makes complete sense to have some redundancy in case of another earthquake.

Re. 5DII hard to say when the replacement will come, if true, then I think it's more likely to see a 3D & 1DsIV
this summer/fall.


----------



## NXT1000 (Jun 9, 2011)

hello canon, at least go to someone there are no earthquake. Like europe or singapore or thailand, why go from one earthquake prone zone to another earthquake prone zone? 
this is crazy.


----------



## ronderick (Jun 9, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> tylorrc said:
> 
> 
> > "New Canon plant in Chiayi Dapumei Intelligent Industrial Park will *start product 5D2 from June 2012*"
> ...



Well, it could mean that there might be other new lines (3D maybe) so the lifecycle of the 5D2 would be extended for another year or two...

BTW, Chiayi County is a major agriculture municipality in TW and is located right next to Taichung (where Canon's first overseas plant is located).


----------



## Gothmoth (Jun 9, 2011)

dstppy said:


> "Did you hear the one about the S-Class owner that doesn't tell people constantly that he drives an S-Class? Me neither."



must be the same as with the guys who post all the camera gear they own in their signatures. 




> The only way you can have Zeiss QC is with Zeiss prices .



im all for best lens quality.. no matter what the price is.. i am a filthy rich camera store owner.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 9, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > "Did you hear the one about the S-Class owner that doesn't tell people constantly that he drives an S-Class? Me neither."
> ...



??? Last I checked, my equip is the equivalent of a Honda Accord . . . don't get me wrong, I added a 1D badge to my 60D, took the 70-300mm and got some Testors Insignia Red to put around the rim and it shoots like one of those big-white lenses . . . no really! I can post a write-up if ya want with the exact specs, easily shoots twice as many FPS now ;D


----------

